# Lewis Black on quail hunting....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Gotta love this guy.... hope you guys enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lewis Black is hilarious. Have you read his book ? funny stuff I find my self reading with his voice in my head. I can hardly hear him over the chuckles and guffaws.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen him live. He is freakin hilarious !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wouldn't quail hunter's find him offensive?


----------

